# R8 spider



## Toshiba

Whats your thoughts on both the V8 and V10 versions.
Also sepang or phantom black.....


----------



## TTsline02

Not driven Spider but have coupe, V8 disappointing V10 awesome - although I do like Sepang I understand from a detailer its worst colour you could buy - White being best, Black being next best to keep looking mint.

Although still need to win the lottery to become relevant to me!


----------



## kmpowell

A particularly vulgar car in the current economic climate. Not sure why you would want to put yourself on "display" and shout "look at me"?

Perhaps it's just a sign of me getting old, but during all my convertible owning days (when economic times were good) there was always an element of bad attention that I can only imagine is magnified several fold these days. I know that I normally think "what a wanker" if I see a car of such ilk these days. :?


----------



## Toshiba

Mmmmmm, I'm thinking do I don't I.... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## andyTT180

Do it  V10 Spyder in black would look very classy indeed 8)


----------



## jays_225

my dad has a v8 coupe and had previously borrowed a v10. he said they are both great but the v10 can become undrivable in daily conditions on wet roads etc constantly spinning up whereas the v8 is more useable. he has a black coupe with silver side panels it is mint!


----------



## Toshiba

I think I'm committed to at this point, it's due next week.
Still not sure I've done the right thing.....


----------



## kmpowell

Toshiba said:


> I think I'm committed to at this point


Oh dear, an expensive mistake...


----------



## hope88

kmpowell said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm committed to at this point
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, an expensive mistake...
Click to expand...

No offense but I get the feeling you are jealous because you are driving around in a Mini :mrgreen:

edit: On a more serious note, if you can afford it why not? It's YOUR own hard earned money and it's noone else's business to tell you how to spend it. For me if I have that kind of cash I would be looking at a MY10+ GTR though


----------



## Chubster

kmpowell said:


> A particularly vulgar car in the current economic climate. Not sure why you would want to put yourself on "display" and shout "look at me"?
> 
> Perhaps it's just a sign of me getting old, but during all my convertible owning days (when economic times were good) there was always an element of bad attention that I can only imagine is magnified several fold these days. I know that I normally think "what a wanker" if I see a car of such ilk these days. :?


Years of "look at me" and an ex beemer driver.......discuss

To OP if you want it go for it,dont let anyone tell you any different.....live for now !!!!
I would get one in a heartbeat if I had the money......I guess jealousy is the fragrance around this autumn.

PS if listing your cars isnt a "look at me" then I dont know what is.


----------



## Toshiba

Situation has changed somewhat, I've pranged the RS and I'll have to see what Audi say about the damage tomorrow (its not that bad, but i'm not going to try and hide it). The depreciation is what is worrying me. I'm guessing it going to be 40k in 2 years and tbh that's an RS in terms of money.

However, it is a 100k super car and I'm thinking I'd like to do it as its not every day that the average guy can.
They are Audi stock orders (ones a canceled order i believe) due into the UK last week (V8 in black) and next week (V10 in sepang). I have sepang now and i dont want the same colour again. However I'm not really a black fan either but it does look good on the R8.

I'm also tempted by a white M3....
Or just keep the RS and lose 5k next year and spend the money on a real penis extension...


----------



## andyTT180

Personally I think the black V8 would be an excellent choice, but then I love black cars 8) As has been said if you can comfortably afford it you should go for it. The way petrol prices appear to be going supercars may be a thing of the past in the near future so grab your chance while you can


----------



## wja96

I've now looked at 3 R8's and they just don't feel special enough. They are near as darn it a TT inside and the V8's are not that much faster than a Stage 1 RS. By the time you've decided you're going to spend the truly big money on a V10 you may as well just bite the bullet and get a Lamborghini, which is a proper supercar.

You get lots of attention in an R8, but nowhere near as much as in a Lamborghini. That could be a plus or a minus for you. In the Spyder that's multiplied of course.

I couldn't justify a new one, as you correctly point out the depreciation is eye-watering and can you really tell the difference between the £54000' 7000 mile '57 plate car at Audi Norwich and a new V8?

All respect though for putting your money into what you enjoy.


----------



## jdn

kmpowell said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm committed to at this point
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, an expensive mistake...
Click to expand...

Speaking with experience?


----------



## kmpowell

jdn said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm committed to at this point
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, an expensive mistake...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking with experience?
Click to expand...

No, one only has to look at the supercar used car market to see that the economic climate is biting. Tosh has already said he is having second thoughts and worried about depreciation, so if he has second thoughts at this stage then I personally think he has made a mistake.


----------



## wja96

You are always going to take a bath on any car. The size of the bath depends on the proportion of your income you're losing. I reckon I'll lose about £22,000 on my TT when I sell it at 4 years old with roughly 120,000 miles on it. That's lot, but I can live with it as a proportion of my income. If I bought a new R8 I'd obviously not do that sort of mileage, but even on a 5,000 mile per year lease arrangement it would be close to £40,000 over 3 or 4 years and I couldn't really take that hit on my income, and I couldn't fund the car from my business, which I sort of could with the TT.

Someone has to buy these cars and I think Toshiba should be lauded for going for a true upgrade on his RS rather than a semi-sideways move into a Porsche or a GTR.


----------



## R5T

The R8 is a compensation for the lack of you know what, i'm not in the position i need one. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

R5T said:


> The R8 is a compensation for the lack of you know what, i'm not in the position i need one. :roll:


You don't need a you know what ?????????


----------



## wja96

R5T said:


> The R8 is a compensation for the lack of you know what, i'm not in the position i need one. :roll:


As a TDi driver, this explains how I can fully depress all three pedals simultaneously.


----------



## ross_cj250

If I was lucky enough to be in that position I'd pick sepang, going by these pictures...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=238083

Hope the RS is ok, any news on the damage?


----------



## Toshiba

Damage is £400, it's just a replacement side skirt, painting and thrown on from 50Mtrs.
I'm still talking to Audi in terms of how we handle it.

I Think its going to be the Black V8 spyder. 
My son wants a white one, but my A1 was white and the Q5 we have is white. 
I have sepang now. 
So its kinda by default i guess its going to be a black one.

Option 2 is I do nothing and stick with the RS for another year.


----------



## audimad

Toshiba said:


> Situation has changed somewhat, I've pranged the RS and I'll have to see what Audi say about the damage tomorrow (its not that bad, but i'm not going to try and hide it). The depreciation is what is worrying me. I'm guessing it going to be 40k in 2 years and tbh that's an RS in terms of money.
> 
> However, it is a 100k super car and I'm thinking I'd like to do it as its not every day that the average guy can.
> They are Audi stock orders (ones a canceled order i believe) due into the UK last week (V8 in black) and next week (V10 in sepang). I have sepang now and i dont want the same colour again. However I'm not really a black fan either but it does look good on the R8.
> 
> I'm also tempted by a white M3....
> Or just keep the RS and lose 5k next year and spend the money on a real penis extension...


If you've pranged the RS just think what you are going be like in an R8, go for the M3.


----------



## andyTT180

audimad said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Situation has changed somewhat, I've pranged the RS and I'll have to see what Audi say about the damage tomorrow (its not that bad, but i'm not going to try and hide it). The depreciation is what is worrying me. I'm guessing it going to be 40k in 2 years and tbh that's an RS in terms of money.
> 
> However, it is a 100k super car and I'm thinking I'd like to do it as its not every day that the average guy can.
> They are Audi stock orders (ones a canceled order i believe) due into the UK last week (V8 in black) and next week (V10 in sepang). I have sepang now and i dont want the same colour again. However I'm not really a black fan either but it does look good on the R8.
> 
> I'm also tempted by a white M3....
> Or just keep the RS and lose 5k next year and spend the money on a real penis extension...
> 
> 
> 
> If you've pranged the RS just think what you are going be like in an R8, go for the M3.
Click to expand...

M3 is a chavvy car IMO Definately the black R8 if you can afford it 8)


----------



## Blade_76

Go for the R8, you won't be disappointed 8) I did have second thoughts about spending so much on a car, but as my nan used to tell us 'you can't take it with ya kid' :lol:

I'm hoping the price won't drop too much in the time I own the car, but at least I can say I owned one and I had to get it out of my system. One of my brothers had a motorbike accident (he was stationary and hit by a car!), its made me (well, and my family) realise just how short life can be and that you need to get out there, enjoy it whilst you can.


----------



## Chubster

Blade_76 said:


> Go for the R8, you won't be disappointed 8) I did have second thoughts about spending so much on a car, but as my nan used to tell us 'you can't take it with ya kid' :lol:
> 
> I'm hoping the price won't drop too much in the time I own the car, but at least I can say I owned one and I had to get it out of my system. One of my brothers had a motorbike accident (he was stationary and hit by a car!), its made me (well, and my family) realise just how short life can be and that you need to get out there, enjoy it whilst you can.


Totally agree mate,I have had the shittest 2 years of my life so I didnt give it a second thought when I piled in for my TT.
Life truly is too short and there are no pockets in shrouds......LIVE FOR NOW !!!!!!


----------



## bigsyd

Chubster said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go for the R8, you won't be disappointed 8) I did have second thoughts about spending so much on a car, but as my nan used to tell us 'you can't take it with ya kid' :lol:
> 
> I'm hoping the price won't drop too much in the time I own the car, but at least I can say I owned one and I had to get it out of my system. One of my brothers had a motorbike accident (he was stationary and hit by a car!), its made me (well, and my family) realise just how short life can be and that you need to get out there, enjoy it whilst you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree mate,I have had the shittest 2 years of my life so I didnt give it a second thought when I piled in for my TT.
> Life truly is too short and there are no pockets in shrouds......LIVE FOR NOW !!!!!!
Click to expand...

Just how we look at life, tbh the r8 does nothing for me....but the spider well that is in a whole different ball park 8) but I do like my ragtops, but black [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] never in the month of Sundays , yes best looking if looked after ( not washed at the local polish car wash type of looked after :lol: ) only had one black car and it drove me to the funny farm :? The blue looks nice, looks like the sprint blue TTS we had

Just do it


----------



## Blade_76

:? The Spyder is an R8? So not sure how you can say an R8 does nothing for you?

The only thing I don't like about the Spyder, is that fact you don't see the engine, I just LOVE seeing the lump sat there - especially when I get in the car at night and engine bay LED's come on 8)


----------



## DXN

Blade_76 said:


> I just LOVE seeing the lump sat there - especially when I get in the car at night and engine bay LED's come on 8)


 8)


----------



## bigsyd

Blade_76 said:


> :? The Spyder is an R8? So not sure how you can say an R8 does nothing for you?
> 
> The only thing I don't like about the Spyder, is that fact you don't see the engine, I just LOVE seeing the lump sat there - especially when I get in the car at night and engine bay LED's come on 8)


its the ragtop look i love










to me it just looks so much better than the hard top










my new van idea


----------



## davidkoulakis

people who say the R8 is nothing special really havent driven one

they drive like NO OTHER AUDI i've ever driven

rear wheel drive bias and mid engined is truely "un-Audi" like and people who say "could have bought a GTR or the like just dont get it

the V8 is more than fast enough

Its not a straight line dragster

put in the right hands the V8 R8 will destroy most things on anything but a straight line

and I've just bought a quicksilver titan super sport zorst ... the sound ! OMG


----------



## chrishumes

davidkoulakis said:


> people who say the R8 is nothing special really havent driven one
> 
> they drive like NO OTHER AUDI i've ever driven
> 
> rear wheel drive bias and mid engined is truely "un-Audi" like and people who say "could have bought a GTR or the like just dont get it
> 
> the V8 is more than fast enough
> 
> Its not a straight line dragster
> 
> put in the right hands the V8 R8 will destroy most things on anything but a straight line
> 
> and I've just bought a quicksilver titan super sport zorst ... the sound ! OMG


+1, ive driven most the supercars (lambo, 360, 911, aston, etc) and the r8 is the one i would go for defo.


----------



## W7 PMC

davidkoulakis said:


> people who say the R8 is nothing special really havent driven one
> 
> they drive like NO OTHER AUDI i've ever driven
> 
> rear wheel drive bias and mid engined is truely "un-Audi" like and people who say "could have bought a GTR or the like just dont get it
> 
> the V8 is more than fast enough
> 
> Its not a straight line dragster
> 
> put in the right hands the V8 R8 will destroy most things on anything but a straight line
> 
> and I've just bought a quicksilver titan super sport zorst ... the sound ! OMG


The rear wheel drive bias was introduced a good few years ago by Audi, the B7 RS4 was i believe the first car Audi did this with, hence why it got such rave reviews & hence why the V8 R8 is under the skin 95% the same car. Mid engined is however new to Audi.

I bought a GT-R & i defo get it . The R8 is a stunning car & raises the game for Audi as it can now compete in the supercar league, however i would make the point it's another entrant, albeit a good one in an already busy market. The V8 R8 can hold it's own against most of Germany's finest, however their Turbo or GT variants are a league above & then of course you have those Italians.

IMHO, the R8 is an excellent 2nd hand purchase when compared to a C4S or the like, as the Audi is far prettier & will get more looks.

If a lightly used V10 is in budget in a couple of years then i may have a punt.

As a side note, i'd not pick fights with GT-R's anywhere as it will end in tears [smiley=bigcry.gif]

http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/audi_r8 ... attro.html
http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/nissan_gt-r_2011.html


----------



## davidkoulakis

Paul, of course an R8 V8 is not a match for a GTR ! I know the GTR's are probably the quickest things out there

perhaps a MRC'd V10 running 560PS would stand a chance

the B7 RS 4 was only 40:60 ... the R8 is 80:20

I've had x3 RS 4's and you could stomp on the accellerator coming off a roundabout and it wouldnt bat an eye lid ... do it in the R8 and the back end will come around to say hi !


----------



## W7 PMC

I stand corrected then David on the rwd bias, i assumed the V8 R8 was the same as the RS4. Didn't realise the drivetrain was different. Found this below but it only states variable.

The car employs Audi's quattro all-wheel-drive system, but the torque split is far more rear-biased than on any other Audi. As with its cousin, the Lamborghini Gallardo, the R8 strives to mimic the feel of a rear-drive car, so only 10 to 35 percent of the V-8's torque is ever sent forward. At one particularly enthusiastic first-gear launch, I was surprised to find the enormous 295/30/19 rear tires spinning briefly before all four wheels dug in and catapulted the car forward. Burnouts are something you don't expect from an all-wheel-drive Audi, even an RS4.

The GT-R deploys a similar method, however the front wheels only engage at low steering angles (i think it's 8 degrees) so in the main it's RWD, but can engage the fronts for launches etc.


----------



## davidkoulakis

anyway Paul ... what are you replacing the GTR with now Phil's got it !


----------



## W7 PMC

davidkoulakis said:


> anyway Paul ... what are you replacing the GTR with now Phil's got it !


viewtopic.php?f=9&t=247013

Ordered a Glacier White A8 TDi SE Executive. Picking the car up on Tuesday


----------



## wja96

davidkoulakis said:


> people who say the R8 is nothing special really havent driven one
> 
> they drive like NO OTHER AUDI i've ever driven
> 
> rear wheel drive bias and mid engined is truely "un-Audi" like and people who say "could have bought a GTR or the like just dont get it
> 
> the V8 is more than fast enough
> 
> Its not a straight line dragster
> 
> put in the right hands the V8 R8 will destroy most things on anything but a straight line
> 
> and I've just bought a quicksilver titan super sport zorst ... the sound ! OMG


If that's in response to my comments then I have driven both the V8 and the V10 and the comment was "not special enough" in that the V8 wasn't that much faster than a TTRS and it was basically a TT inside. That it was a great car, but not differentiated enough from cheaper cars to feel like a value proposition.

Don't get me wrong, it's a VERY nice car, but if I'm spending over £1500 per month in lease charges I want something SPECIAL, and that's the Gallardo, which is why I'm now looking to down that route instead. Basically the same car as the R8 V10, but more... Dramatic? It certainly feels like you're driving a supercar, whereas the R8 felt too much like my TT, but I probably wasn't driving it fast enough. On a racetrack I'm sure the R8 comes live, but on the A11 it just had a heavy clutch (which the Gallardo also has to be fair).

The R8 is extremely practical in comparison to the Gallardo, and maybe that's why I'm left a little bit cold by it. If I'm spending that sort of money, I want an experience every time I go out in it.

I've not looked at Ferrari or the GTR (although i have driven a my2011) as they just don't light my fire. I had a Maserati 3200GT in 2002 and it was broken down all the time, so they're out too, even though they certainly do it for me looks wise.

I like the R8/Gallardo ownership proposition in that they are four wheel drive and relatively easy to drive and live with. But the Gallardo is a more SPECIAL car to my mind.


----------



## Dash

R8 is a dream car. Personally my concerns would be (assuming that I had convinced myself I had the money):

- Head turning would consist of "ooo R8", and if a rag-top then it would be followed by "who's the chump driving it"
- Denting an R8 is going to be even worse than denting an RS
- Lets face it, the Coupe looks _much_ better

And I'd probably ask myself, what am I going to get out of it? A TT is a nice daily car, and RS is an upgrade for those who doing some quality touring through "proper" roads. There R8 is a full on tourer, it's not really a drive to work type of thing. Which would probably lead me to think that I just want it because it's expensive and flash.


----------



## davidkoulakis

i dunno, Iv got a TTRS and an R8

I find the TTRS totally bland in comparison to the R8

straight line drag they are neck and neck (ok you can remap the RS for free horsepower), but the TTRS has no connection or feel to the road ... its like driving a computer game, point and squirt and hold on for the ride

The R8 is so much more fluid, natural, more feeling, more balance, more noise more everything

yes its abit like a TT inside, but thats not a bad thing, and you should see some of the early Gallardo's on the inside .... puts a Fiesta to shame !


----------



## wja96

davidkoulakis said:


> and you should see some of the early Gallardo's on the inside .... puts a Fiesta to shame !


Yes, I've seen some right old dodgy cars. I'm looking at cars from 2009 onwards at which point they seem to have it all under control from a build-quality point of view, although some of the people speccing these cars must have awful taste in interior decor.


----------



## Chubster

Did a survey in work and asked the guys R8 or Gallardo?

Results are in and.......100% would get an R8 

Nearly all of em said R8 looks the best,most practical,not a knobhead's car,build quality,etc lol.

Best comment was that "Iron Man drives one" and you can't argue with that can you


----------



## CraigW

Chubster said:


> Did a survey in work and asked the guys R8 or Gallardo?
> 
> Results are in and.......100% would get an R8
> 
> Nearly all of em said R8 looks the best,most practical,not a knobhead's car,build quality,etc lol.
> 
> Best comment was that "Iron Man drives one" and you can't argue with that can you


Never known a survey where 100% of participants are wrong  . Sorry but the R8 just doesn't have the wow factor that a Lambo has and that IMHO is what supercars are all about.


----------



## andyTT180

Chubster said:


> Did a survey in work and asked the guys R8 or Gallardo?
> 
> Results are in and.......100% would get an R8
> 
> Nearly all of em said R8 looks the best,most practical,not a knobhead's car,build quality,etc lol.
> 
> Best comment was that "Iron Man drives one" and you can't argue with that can you


I agree, with Lambo's, Ferrari's, Aston Martins many people are just buying it for the name and to say I drive a Ferrari. Audi's not an elite brand like any of them, the R8 has got its reputation on its own merit :roll:

For those who the R8's interior is too much like the TT's. Have you ever sat in a Ferrari? the interiors are bloody horrific, you wouldn't use some of the plastic's in a Nissan Micra.


----------



## Gazzer

CraigW said:


> Chubster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did a survey in work and asked the guys R8 or Gallardo?
> 
> Results are in and.......100% would get an R8
> 
> Nearly all of em said R8 looks the best,most practical,not a knobhead's car,build quality,etc lol.
> 
> Best comment was that "Iron Man drives one" and you can't argue with that can you
> 
> 
> 
> Never known a survey where 100% of participants are wrong  . Sorry but the R8 just doesn't have the wow factor that a Lambo has and that IMHO is what supercars are all about.
Click to expand...

wasnt the recent crash in japland of supercars all ferraris lambos etc etc,,,,,,,,,and the only one that drove straight past was the poorer jap in an R8 but survived! and i agree with chubster......loading all of ya cars up on profile is a bit dick measuring lol


----------



## wja96

Gazzer said:


> and i agree with chubster......loading all of ya cars up on profile is a bit dick measuring lol


Who's done that? I don't tend to look at people's profiles. I don't really see what's wrong with it. Surely it's only dick measuring if you're insecure about your dick? Otherwise it's measuring the depth of your commitment to cars vs. your disposable income, no?

I think it's a shame someone can't buy an expensive car without being accused of being sexually insecure. On your basis, Lamborghini would just shut down tomorrow because everyone would have to buy a something... Boring. A 1.6TDi A3 perhaps?

I know people who think my diesel TT is an unspeakably flash penis extension and a total waste of money. I assume you don't share that view?

Unfortunately you can't buy a £120,000 car without being reasonably well set-up financially. If I buy a Lamborghini then I'm accused of being flash and dick measuring. If I don't buy one then I won't realise what, for many people, is a dream.

Now, I'm just waiting for someone to pop up and say the Gallardo is a poor-man's Lamborghini and we'll have all the cliches in one thread.


----------



## wja96

Chubster said:


> Did a survey in work and asked the guys R8 or Gallardo?
> 
> Results are in and.......100% would get an R8
> 
> Nearly all of em said R8 looks the best,most practical,not a knobhead's car,build quality,etc lol.
> 
> Best comment was that "Iron Man drives one" and you can't argue with that can you


Interesting. They are effectively the same car underneath. With the Lamborghini you are paying for the badge by and large and the aggressive styling and the image.

I don't have an issue with how the R8 looks, but the Gallardo is the one people REALLY stare at.

The R8 is more practical only in that it has more headroom and you can get it serviced at any Audi dealer. The pay-off for the headroom is the tall centre of the car which looks a bit like a TT from some angles. The Gallardo is slightly less compromising but still perfectly comfortable for most drivers.

Not a knobheads car? Well, if wanting a Lamborghini makes me a knobhead then myself and most of the male population of the UK are knobheads.

Build quality is basically identical. The Gallardo shares a few more parts with the Bentley Continental than the R8, but it has significantly fewer TT parts on it.

Iron Man is sponsored to drive one. If you give me a free R8 I'll cheerfully drive it for you. If VAG North America had just launched the Gallardo when the film was made I'm sure he'd be driving a Gallardo. Do your colleagues think Robert Downey Jr. gets into character then goes out and buys a car for the film? Pretty much everything he touches in those films is sponsored.

The problem with nice things is that by and large people want them and if they can't have them they tend to express envy. From the first time someone spat into the cockpit of my first Porsche Boxster I learned that people often react very badly to what they can't have. You learn to park in secure car parks, under street lamps, not to park on-street if it an be avoided, keep the car in the garage at home. It's sad, but true.

I would suggest that if, given the choice of R8 or Gallardo in real life, your colleagues would all actually take the Gallardo.


----------



## Wallsendmag

The Gallardo is a poor-man's Lamborghini. :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidkoulakis

I'd take the R8

It really is a more striking, imposing car and gets more kudos and respect

As for the R8 essentially being a Gallardo, I think you are wrong

Audi took all the knowhow from Lambo and then APPLIED it to the R8

The R8 is handbuilt by Audi, is uses the RS 4 V8 engine and incorporates Audi Space Frame aluminium architechture


----------



## SAJ77

I agree with wja96....a Gallardo is better looking and more of a supercar than the R8, in my opinion.

I am considering getting a used R8 V8 coupe (or a 911 turbo) but would prefer a Gallardo but my budget and more importantly the running costs of the Lambo rule it out for me.


----------



## wja96

wallsendmag said:


> The Gallardo is a poor-man's Lamborghini. :lol: :lol:


Thanks, I knew I could rely on someone to do that!


----------



## wja96

davidkoulakis said:


> I'd take the R8
> 
> It really is a more striking, imposing car and gets more kudos and respect
> 
> As for the R8 essentially being a Gallardo, I think you are wrong
> 
> Audi took all the knowhow from Lambo and then APPLIED it to the R8
> 
> The R8 is handbuilt by Audi, is uses the RS 4 V8 engine and incorporates Audi Space Frame aluminium architechture


David, you are of course entitled to your opinion about looks. Kudos and respect? Well, I think we'll have to differ on that one. In any case, If I need a car to generate kudos or respect then we're back to dick-measuring, no?

The V8 obviously has the V8 in it but the V10 models share the same engine with different mapping and exhausts. I have to say I prefer the sound of the V8.

I'm not sure what Audi Space Frame Aluminium Architecture is, but I think it's like S-tronic and DSG. Same thing, Audi-fied name. Both cars are Aluminium in the same places.

The two cars share the same floorpan, suspension components (Lamborghini doesn't offer the mag-ride though), brakes, v10 engine (detuned in the R8, but that's easily rectified) and if you read any piece by an Audi engineer on the project they will tell you that they mainly worked on both projects and the V8 R8 is much the same as a Gallardo but for half the money and the V10 is basically the same as the Gallardo for 80% of the money. They're proud of that, why can't you be? It's like the Skoda of supercars.


----------



## Blade_76

All I can say is, driving around in my R8, EVERYONE turns to have a look :lol:

There was a programme on the Audi channel, about how the R8 is built and the process it goes through. It's a very interesting watch, if you haven't seen it, well worth looking for online. I believe I am right in saying, the R8 and the Lambo are built in the same factory or at least at the same plant? One of my brothers thinks the R8 is front end TT, rear end Lambo, I can see where he is coming from.

It really is horses for courses, some prefer Angelina Jolie, where as I'm a Jennifer Aniston man myself. If we all liked the same thing, life would be pretty boring hey? For me, the R8 is a truly beautiful car in and out. Like a TT inside? Maybe, but I dont have a problem with that, I LOVED my TT and can remember how disappointed/bored I was of my Boxsters interior. Or how vulger a lot of the Maserati's interiors I looked at when I was after a 4200 - mint green?!?!

V8 or V10, I went for the V8 because I couldn't afford the V10. That said, I've had a lot of people tell me I made the right choice, the V8 sounds better and I am told with it being lighter actually out handles the V10. Of course, its also cheaper to run, I try and remind myself of that when I am filling up and the pump is showing £100... :lol:


----------



## Chubster

wja96 said:


> Chubster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did a survey in work and asked the guys R8 or Gallardo?
> 
> Results are in and.......100% would get an R8
> 
> Nearly all of em said R8 looks the best,most practical,not a knobhead's car,build quality,etc lol.
> 
> Best comment was that "Iron Man drives one" and you can't argue with that can you
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest that if, given the choice of R8 or Gallardo in real life, your colleagues would all actually take the Gallardo.
Click to expand...

Did you miss the bit at the beginning where I surveyed my workmates and asked them to choose between R8 or Gallardo?????
The question I posed to them was if they could have one or the other given to them tomorrow which would they choose?
They replied the R8......now I know there are rumours of strange people in Norfolk but I didnt realise long range mind readers lived there.
PS can you PM me tonights lottery numbers please so I can pop out and buy an R8


----------



## pablos

If I was in the position to buy an R8 I'd go with the coupe as I love the shape, but there is a black V10 R8 ragtop in our village and there's no denying it looks and sounds spectacular. 8)


----------



## audimad

You can buy the DVD megafactories about the R8 on ebay, i have a copy.


----------



## wja96

Chubster said:


> Did you miss the bit at the beginning where I surveyed my workmates and asked them to choose between R8 or Gallardo?????
> The question I posed to them was if they could have one or the other given to them tomorrow which would they choose?
> They replied the R8......now I know there are rumours of strange people in Norfolk but I didnt realise long range mind readers lived there.
> PS can you PM me tonights lottery numbers please so I can pop out and buy an R8


Yes, but that's not real life. Is it? That's a hypothetical scenario.

I don't do the lottery. I make my own luck.


----------



## wja96

Blade_76 said:


> All I can say is, driving around in my R8, EVERYONE turns to have a look :lol:
> 
> There was a programme on the Audi channel, about how the R8 is built and the process it goes through. It's a very interesting watch, if you haven't seen it, well worth looking for online. I believe I am right in saying, the R8 and the Lambo are built in the same factory or at least at the same plant? One of my brothers thinks the R8 is front end TT, rear end Lambo, I can see where he is coming from.
> 
> It really is horses for courses, some prefer Angelina Jolie, where as I'm a Jennifer Aniston man myself. If we all liked the same thing, life would be pretty boring hey? For me, the R8 is a truly beautiful car in and out. Like a TT inside? Maybe, but I dont have a problem with that, I LOVED my TT and can remember how disappointed/bored I was of my Boxsters interior. Or how vulger a lot of the Maserati's interiors I looked at when I was after a 4200 - mint green?!?!
> 
> V8 or V10, I went for the V8 because I couldn't afford the V10. That said, I've had a lot of people tell me I made the right choice, the V8 sounds better and I am told with it being lighter actually out handles the V10. Of course, its also cheaper to run, I try and remind myself of that when I am filling up and the pump is showing £100... :lol:


Nothing you have said is anything I fundamentally disagree with. I think bits of the cars are made in the same factory.

People do look at you in the R8. It's a fabulous car. The interior may well be better than a Lamborghini and it's a massive leap on the Maserati!

All I'm saying is park a Gallardo and an R8 in an otherwise empty car park and the bigger crowd will be round the Gallardo.


----------



## Chubster

wja96 said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is, driving around in my R8, EVERYONE turns to have a look :lol:
> 
> There was a programme on the Audi channel, about how the R8 is built and the process it goes through. It's a very interesting watch, if you haven't seen it, well worth looking for online. I believe I am right in saying, the R8 and the Lambo are built in the same factory or at least at the same plant? One of my brothers thinks the R8 is front end TT, rear end Lambo, I can see where he is coming from.
> 
> It really is horses for courses, some prefer Angelina Jolie, where as I'm a Jennifer Aniston man myself. If we all liked the same thing, life would be pretty boring hey? For me, the R8 is a truly beautiful car in and out. Like a TT inside? Maybe, but I dont have a problem with that, I LOVED my TT and can remember how disappointed/bored I was of my Boxsters interior. Or how vulger a lot of the Maserati's interiors I looked at when I was after a 4200 - mint green?!?!
> 
> V8 or V10, I went for the V8 because I couldn't afford the V10. That said, I've had a lot of people tell me I made the right choice, the V8 sounds better and I am told with it being lighter actually out handles the V10. Of course, its also cheaper to run, I try and remind myself of that when I am filling up and the pump is showing £100... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> All I'm saying is park a Gallardo and an R8 in an otherwise empty car park and the bigger crowd will be round the Gallardo.
Click to expand...

From your previous quote and in reply to your R8/Gallardo scenario........"Yes, but that's not real life. Is it? That's a hypothetical scenario."
Your basing the scenario on your "personal" affection for the Gallardo.Feel free to put 2 lifesize cut-outs of said cars in a car park and let us know the "real world" outcome.
I'm just basing my view on 10 ppl asked a question to which the reply was affirmative for the R8,cant see why showing the 10 ppl the same cars "in real life" will have a different outcome to be honest.
I bought my TT because it was the car I wanted and loved the shape,look,interior,etc.I didn't drive to a Nissan garage on delivery day because I saw a 370z and it changed my mind on the spot.


----------



## wja96

Chubster said:


> From your previous quote and in reply to your R8/Gallardo scenario........"Yes, but that's not real life. Is it? That's a hypothetical scenario."
> Your basing the scenario on your "personal" affection for the Gallardo.Feel free to put 2 lifesize cut-outs of said cars in a car park and let us know the "real world" outcome.


Well, hopefully if my negotiations with Birmingham Lamborghini pan out I can put a real one in an empty car park. I'll have to see if I can't persuade Toshiba to sit his new V10 Spyder next to it for a real world test. Although most folks do like convertbles, so that might skew the result.



Chubster said:


> I'm just basing my view on 10 ppl asked a question to which the reply was affirmative for the R8,cant see why showing the 10 ppl the same cars "in real life" will have a different outcome to be honest.


In the 1980's no-one questioned in opinion polls ever voted for the Conservatives, but they won 4 elections on the trot. Very few people will now admit to having voted for Tony Blair. But he got in on a landslide the first time and did quite well the next two times as well.

People in surveys don't always tell the truth. That's my point.



Chubster said:


> I bought my TT because it was the car I wanted and loved the shape,look,interior,etc.I didn't drive to a Nissan garage on delivery day because I saw a 370z and it changed my mind on the spot.


I couldn't agree more. I got into this completely accidentally because I stopped off in Leeds Audi to buy some screenwash and I ended up having a test drive in an R8. I ended up not buying that one and then it all kind of got a bit out of hand. I've sort of rationalised it to the point that if I'm spending £60,000-£80,000 I want something REALLY special (but still reliable-ish) and that, to me, is a Gallardo. It's an R8 V10 in a prettier dress basically. With the added advantage that you can buy them used cheaper as they have been around longer. The TT is very special to me. Most people would think a TT was an aspirational car. I certainly did when I got it. I then looked at the R8 and decided that was next, but I don't really see that the V8 R8 is _that_ much better than a TTRS for the extra money, so I'd want a V10 and for that sort of money I can get a Gallardo. See how it all got a bit out of hand?

Anyway - I just hope that none of this derailed Toshiba and he's still going ahead because Audi will only keep making these cars if people buy them new. Then we can buy them used!


----------



## vwcheung

I then looked at the R8 and decided that was next, but I don't really see that the V8 R8 is _that_ much better than a TTRS for the extra money, so I'd want a V10 and for that sort of money I can get a Gallardo. See how it all got a bit out of hand?
Totally agree with you there the V8 performace to me isnt special enough V10 is awesome and in my opinon sounds better, I have driven both and thought the V10 was on a different level.


----------



## davidkoulakis

I find my TTRS positively boring compared to my R8

and i've just had a quicksilver SuperSport titan zorst fit the R8, and the sound is outrageous


----------



## Toshiba

Collection was today, I went with the spyder.



















Just need a GT badge now...


----------



## hope88

Judging from the rear that must be the latest version too  More pics please! /dribble


----------



## Toshiba

Yeah, its new. 
It was built on the 18th of Nov according to the Vehicle data print out.
(i like to get these upon collection as they detail the "full list of PR codes" fitted to the car - unlike the options sticker in the service book).

If the rain holds off tomorrow i'll do some with a real camera.
Not had chance to check the paint work condition or clean it yet.


----------



## hope88

Toshiba said:


> Yeah, its new.
> It was built on the 18th of Nov according to the Vehicle data print out.
> (i like to get these upon collection as they detail the "full list of PR codes" fitted to the car - unlike the options sticker in the service book).
> 
> If the rain holds off tomorrow i'll do some with a real camera.
> Not had chance to check the paint work condition or clean it yet.


I will probably get flamed but I am a big fan of the LED lights. I think the spread and beam pattern is really good and it doesn't dazzle on-coming vehicle as much. I have a 2011 A6 SLine is those lights and I absolutely adored it lol. Missed that car...


----------



## bigsyd

Toshiba said:


> Collection was today, I went with the spyder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need a GT badge now...


Well done m8 8) 8) 8) the black will keep you busy lol.it will be an experience in summer


----------



## Charlie

Beautiful, lucky you 

Charlie


----------



## Toshiba

Not looking forward to cleaning a black car. think I'm going to need a "dave" on call.
its just a matter of time before the first marks start to appear [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Its a nice car and i love how it drives. In comparison to the TT its a revelation, but it should be given the price.
I thought the LED front lights were a gimmick until i came home in the dark last night and im sold, expensive but excellent.


----------



## audimad

Who else thinks this post was only started by Toshiba just so he can bragg that he is getting an R8 and i thought he hated black cars. :wink:


----------



## hope88

audimad said:


> Who else thinks this post was only started by Toshiba just so he can bragg that he is getting an R8 and i thought he hated black cars. :wink:


Nope, I enjoy the pictures  If you can afford it why not?


----------



## phope

hope88 said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who else thinks this post was only started by Toshiba just so he can bragg that he is getting an R8 and i thought he hated black cars. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I enjoy the pictures  If you can afford it why not?
Click to expand...

Precisely  It's only money after all


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

GorgeousTosh, one of the best value performance cars available and given peoples reticence to spend their hard earned in todays economic climate, I take my hat off to you - well done and enjoy it 



Toshiba said:


> Not looking forward to cleaning a black car. think I'm going to need a "dave" on call.
> its just a matter of time before the first marks start to appear [smiley=bigcry.gif]


You shouldn't have any fears about owning and looking after a black car...I remember your Red QS from a few years ago (remember the Blueberry muffins too!)That car was immaculate and showed all the signs of being very well cared for; you'll not have any problems!

Dave


----------



## cuTTsy

Lovely looking car. Congratulations! It's never going to remembered for the odd swirl mark. Very very nice!


----------



## Blade_76

Congrats Tosh, stunningly good looking car! Would be interested to see some interior shots, to see how it differs to mine. How are you getting on with it?

Feel free to come up with some how to's for the R8, we defo need a decent forum for the UK for the R8, perhaps we could get TTOC to add a section for us :lol:


----------



## davidkoulakis

there are a few of us on RS246.com and AudiSRS

and R8Talk is ok


----------



## Toshiba

Blade_76 said:


> Congrats Tosh, stunningly good looking car! Would be interested to see some interior shots, to see how it differs to mine. How are you getting on with it?
> 
> Feel free to come up with some how to's for the R8, we defo need a decent forum for the UK for the R8, perhaps we could get TTOC to add a section for us :lol:


I don't think theres much difference between the versions tbh, but sure - you show me urs and i'll show you mine  
I've done a few things, such as enabling optical parking amd some other minor things.


----------



## Blade_76

Toshiba said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Tosh, stunningly good looking car! Would be interested to see some interior shots, to see how it differs to mine. How are you getting on with it?
> 
> Feel free to come up with some how to's for the R8, we defo need a decent forum for the UK for the R8, perhaps we could get TTOC to add a section for us :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think theres much difference between the versions tbh, but sure - you show me urs and i'll show you mine
> I've done a few things, such as enabling optical parking amd some other minor things.
Click to expand...

Now theres an offer I dont get everyday :lol:

Is optical parking an extra? I have parking sensors. I guess its similar to the display my brother has on his Alpina where is shows what area of the car is close to something?


----------



## techfreak

Stunning supercar, congrats great choice! And no, I wouldn't say no to more pics either 8)


----------



## Toshiba

Blade_76 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Tosh, stunningly good looking car! Would be interested to see some interior shots, to see how it differs to mine. How are you getting on with it?
> 
> Feel free to come up with some how to's for the R8, we defo need a decent forum for the UK for the R8, perhaps we could get TTOC to add a section for us :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's much difference between the versions tbh, but sure - you show me urs and i'll show you mine
> I've done a few things, such as enabling optical parking and some other minor things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now theres an offer I dont get everyday :lol:
> 
> Is optical parking an extra? I have parking sensors. I guess its similar to the display my brother has on his Alpina where is shows what area of the car is close to something?
Click to expand...

3 options for parking sensor.
Beeps only, Beeps and distance screen, then theres the camera with guide lines.









Sorry iphone quality...


----------



## Toshiba

techfreak said:


> Stunning supercar, congrats great choice! And no, I wouldn't say no to more pics either 8)


When i get a chance i'll clean it up and take some more in a better location this weekend if poss.


----------



## Toshiba

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> GorgeousTosh, one of the best value performance cars available and given peoples reticence to spend their hard earned in todays economic climate, I take my hat off to you - well done and enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking forward to cleaning a black car. think I'm going to need a "dave" on call.
> its just a matter of time before the first marks start to appear [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have any fears about owning and looking after a black car...I remember your Red QS from a few years ago (remember the Blueberry muffins too!)That car was immaculate and showed all the signs of being very well cared for; you'll not have any problems!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Cheers dave. Cant beat muffins!

Cars was the garage last night and i could see some really faint swirls/marks. 
I had a go at do a little area, but i seem to have made it worse....never mind - maybe this is a wakeup call, leave it dirty then no one will see them!

Not using scratch x again...


----------



## Toshiba

techfreak said:


> Stunning supercar, congrats great choice! And no, I wouldn't say no to more pics either 8)


Some additional pics from earlier today.
Bugger it was cold.


----------



## Dotti

Positively stunning 8) Well done Toshy you certainly deserve it


----------



## hope88

Awesome!!! Miles better than any TTRS


----------



## andyTT180

hope88 said:


> Awesome!!! Miles better than any TTRS


 + 1 Amazing 8) a million times better than any TTRS :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Very nice Tosh but did you not notice the steering whiil is on upside down :lol:


----------



## davelincs

Stunning,


----------



## Toshiba

I've put on 800 miles now and the car is GREAT and i mean GREAT to drive.
I'm finding every reason plausibile and a few that aren't so, to go out in it.

MPG is pretty crappy but i knew it would be before buying - running around 20MPG on a good day.

So much more fun to drive and the handling is excellent.
Fuel bill aside, best fun you can have without an erection!
Dont get me started on the colour, far too much work.


----------



## phope

are you getting stone chip protection fitted?


----------



## lofty

Looks great,don't think I've seen a black spider in the flesh.Quite a few R8's on here now


----------

